# أرجو المساعدة بخصوص تخصص هندسة الاتصالات



## FANTOM.7 (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ

أخواني كيفكم ان شاء الله تكونو بألف صحة وسلاامهـ..

أريد منكم المساعدة في تخصص هندسة الاتصالات وانا محتار في الموضوع بشكل غير طبيعي لانه سوف يحدد مستقبلي

الموضوع اني محتار بين تخصصين هما : هندسة الاتصالات & هندسة الحاسوب

وانا طالب سنة اولى بدرس في الادرن لكني مقيم في السعودية 

وسؤالي هو : ماهو وضع هندسة الاتصالات في السعودية ؟

وماهو مستقبل هندسة الاتصالات وفرص التوظيف في السعودية بعد 4 سنوات او 5 سنوات؟

وماهي متوسط رواتب مهندسي الاتصالات ؟



وجزاكم الله كل خير .


أرجو التفاعل ...​


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
وددت مساعدتك ولكنني لا علم لي بالوضع بالسعوديه ......... لذلك انا اعتذر جدا منك


----------



## moremy (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كنت تسأل على التخصص فكلهم تمام بس هندسة الاتصالات كل يوم مجالات وظائف كثيرة لأن كل يوم خدمات جديدة تظهر مثل البرودباند وغيرة ومحتاجين مهندسين جدد بس الله الله بالانجليزي لأنك بدون انجليزي ما تسوى شئ
وانت وميولك الخاص فيك 
واذا كنت غير سعودي بتعاني شوي بالتوظيف لأنة بدا يحتكر للسعوديين
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## FANTOM.7 (21 يناير 2011)

يعطيكم العافية ماقصرتوا 

ووننتظر آراء أخرى


----------



## محمود010 (21 يناير 2011)

طبعا حسب احتياجات السوق أخى
فهندسة التحكم ممتازة جدا جدا وسوقها مطلوب دائما وحتى معظم مهندسين اﻻتصاﻻت لما بيتخرجوا بيتشغلوا فى هندسة التحكم
وايضا هندسة اﻻتصاﻻت جميلة وتخصص رائع ولكن اعتقد ان فرصة العمل فيه بتبقى صعبة شوية نظرا لقلة الخبرة وتخلف المجال فى الوطن العربى ككل .

اذا اﻻمر يعتمد على ميولك الشخصية .
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## FANTOM.7 (23 يناير 2011)

محمود010
---
يعطيك العافية ع ردك المفيد


----------

